# Cast Net questions



## davidh7863 (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi all,

First, I would like to thank all the regulars on this forum who willingly answer questions from newbies like myself. It certainly shortens the learning curve for pier and surf fishing here in Myrtle Beach!!
I have a couple of questions about cast nets. 1) What is the most useful diameter for use in the marshes around Murrells Inlet? I don't have a boat yet and so will be looking to collect bait from areas accessible from shore. Which leads to question 2). Is it legal to cast a net off the road that leads to Garden City and the pier? I ahve seen folks fishing there, but never saw anyone with a net. And finally #3) Any advise on locations to collect bait from shore of the area marshes in the GC, Murrells Inlet area? side from the alligators in the Huntington Beach Marsh, can bait be collected anywhere in the park?

Thanks again,

Dave


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

The size of a cast net is a personal preference for the most part. I usually recommend a 5 footer for a beginner. 

Yes you can throw a net from the bridge or walk down the steps from the bridge into the marsh. It would be a good idea to get a saltwater license if you do throw one. Just in case DNR shows up. 

I wouldnt recommend and expensive one for the marsh because of oysters and other submerged hangups. Get a Wal-Mart cheapie for the marsh.


----------



## GCGuy (Oct 22, 2008)

I agree with Skink; start out with a Wally World el-cheapo and work ur way up to larger nets if you wish. I started with a 4 footer and once I got the knack of throwing it, moved up. The oyster shell can tear hell out of a net, so no sense spending a lot of $$$ at the beginning.

Good Luck

GCGuy


----------



## davidh7863 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Thanks!!*

Walmart tomorrow and get one so I can start practicing the throw. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Southern Man (Oct 28, 2007)

There are no more cheap nets at Wally World. I was in there the other day the $19.00 net last year is now $29.00 
They did not even have a 3/8" mesh net all of there nets were 1/2" mesh.


----------

